# Happy Birthday Monty



## cook1536 (Jan 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday Monty!!! Today is my Dad's as well, good day.


----------



## meowey (Jan 5, 2008)

I hope you enjoy your day and have many smoky returns!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## richtee (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, you old so-an'-so!  Happy Birthday and many returns!


----------



## dalmorloson (Jan 5, 2008)

Happy birthday Monty!


----------



## cman95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Happy birthday Mon!!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jan 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday...Hope ya have a great day....


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday  ...


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday! Hope its a god one for you.


----------



## triple b (Jan 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday Monty!


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday Monty! Hope it's the best one yet. Enjoy the day and stay safe!


----------



## gofish (Jan 5, 2008)

Monty,

Hope your not pushin too much snow today!  Happy Birthday


----------



## glued2it (Jan 5, 2008)

*Happy birthday!*


----------



## smokin for life (Jan 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday Monty!!!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 5, 2008)

Monty hope you have a great day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday Monty! Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday Monty, may this be your best day of the week!


----------



## kookie (Jan 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday Monty


Kookie


----------



## smokincowboy (Jan 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## gramason (Jan 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Have a good day.


----------



## monty (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the good wishes everyone! 

Daniel, give your dad a happy birthday for me from a fellow Capricorn.

I was supposed to have the weekend off but a mini disaster has put me to work.

Y'all have a great weekend and keep warm while you are having fun.

I promise to be around more as soon as weather permits!

Cheers!.


----------



## ba_loko (Jan 6, 2008)

Monty, happy belated birthday to you!  I hope you had a wonderful day.

Watch that weather and stay warm.  We're having unseasonable warm weather here lately, but I hear it's quite cold up your way.


----------



## dacdots (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Monty,Happy Birthday my old friend.We don't get to talk much any more seems like,but heres hoping this one was as good as they get,Your Hillbilly friend ,David


----------



## ron50 (Jan 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday Monty and many many more!


----------



## monty (Jan 11, 2008)

Just want to acknowledge all the folks sending good wishes my way. Looks like I will be able to spend some time here this coming weekend.

David, we'll have a chatter soon!
A Vermont Yankee in Cybespace!

Cheers!


----------

